# BT Mosquito vs. ECC Evo-X



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

As much as I want to love the Mosquito, and as much as I enjoy poking fun at my good friends that fish East Cape's, I would choose the Evo-x between the two strictly because I will always prefer a skiff that doesn't have sponsons to one that does. Both are a damn fine boat and you would be hard pressed to dislike either of them.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Biased evox owner here. To me for fishing in the lowcountry marsh, fighting tides, oyster beds, and winding creeks there isn’t a better skiff. It spins on a dime while poling, floats super shallow, and has a huge deck while having a small skiff at the water line. I’m averaging mid to high 30s depending on speed with a zuke 60, takes chop surprisingly well for a skiff with a 4 or 5 degree deadrise, and has spray rails for days that keep you dry in most conditions. 

I had great experiences with beavertail when I was shopping boats and honestly liked their skiffs. At the end of the day the deck layout, hands on build quality, and enthusiasm from east cape sold me. I couldn’t be happier with my evox and I’ve got hull 2. I’m working on 130 hours on it and the only problems I’ve had are due to my own doings.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mosquito works for me but haven’t been on an EC. Water test is the only way to answer this question. I do about 31-32 mob/5800 rpm with 3 people and a 60 Zuke but have a big Shaw wing and heavy cupped Foreman prop so I’m just not into speed. I think the evo x Will fish much bigger than the Mosquito but the Mosquito will pole very, very well and silently. Ride in chop is flat out amazing. I’d love to have had time to wet test a Fury, Lostmen, Evo X and Mosquito but the Mosquito was on sale so just bought it


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ride them both and then ask for biased people to opine. Both have a significant following. AND - Everyone thinks their boat is the best.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Let’s not forget. Sponson boats just look cooler! And might fit a garage better.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Forgot to add, the Mosquito is a bit tippy but I imagine the trade is smooth ride and maybe poling ability. I like it just fine but won’t say it’s the best. I bought it used and BT customer service is amazing. I think and Evo X and Mosquito are very different hulls. My Mosquito reminds me of my friends Gordon Waterman.... poling machine but smaller skiff.
Matt


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

These feel like pretty different boats to me - I've fished on an Evo X decent amount and it seems considerably bigger that the Mosquito's I've seen (have not fished on one). Both are nice boats, am sure one fits your area / style of fishing better than the other.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Grayyoung77 said:


> interested in everyone’s thoughts on this comparison. May have been done maybe not. Narrowing down the search and price seems to be within 6-7k with my preferred options. I will be riding both locally, just looking for opinions on each skiffs strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Thanks


For more accurate responses, put more info in your profile page: age, location, previous boat/skiff ownership, where you launch, etc.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Matts said:


> Forgot to add, the Mosquito is a bit tippy but I imagine the trade is smooth ride and maybe poling ability. I like it just fine but won’t say it’s the best. I bought it used and BT customer service is amazing. I think and Evo X and Mosquito are very different hulls. My Mosquito reminds me of my friends Gordon Waterman.... poling machine but smaller skiff.
> Matt


I think you may be a bit misinformed about the evox poling ablility. Having poled several different skiffs, I'd put the evox up against any skiff out there as far as ease of poling and stability.


----------



## Grayyoung77 (Feb 24, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> For more accurate responses, put more info in your profile page: age, location, previous boat/skiff ownership, where you launch, etc.


Well I’m 38, male, married with a young daughter and 2 cats. I live in Charleston and run a Lostmen. I understand these are different setups and different hulls. I fished a mosquito today and was impressed. I’m still not sold it’s the right fit for me. I liked it a lot!! Just don’t know how much I loved it. I love my Lostmen, sometimes I just don’t like it very much.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Grayyoung77 i'm in Charleston as well. If you feel like going out in my skiff let me know. I'm allergic to cats though so please don't bring them.


----------



## Grayyoung77 (Feb 24, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @Grayyoung77 i'm in Charleston as well. If you feel like going out in my skiff let me know. I'm allergic to cats though so please don't bring them.


They’re the wife’s, came with the package. I’ve often thought about a skiff cat though. Thanks man I’d love to check it out. I’m pretty sure your boat is the one that started all this.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I think you may be a bit misinformed about the evox poling ablility. Having poled several different skiffs, I'd put the evox up against any skiff out there as far as ease of poling and stability.


Sorry. Meant to say only that the evo x looks bigger than the Mosquito. I have no idea how it poles. The Mosquito has a pretty low amount of freeboard. Can’t speak for the Evo X.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Evo x poles well, it has very high freeboard for a skiff it's size. All hatches have huge gutters and drains if you were to ever take water over when beach fishing on rough days which is nice. It's got plenty of storage and also because it's not a sponson boat it requires very little use of trim tabs. It spins easily and is plenty of stable.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris Wilson is one of the best sight fly casting guides in SC and operates a HB Pro. Previously a HB Guide. The BT Mosquito handles more like the Pro. I have fished a few days off the Mosquito. Good choice for SC coast sight fishing. I have not fished the EVOX.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

sickz284u said:


> Evo x poles well, it has very high freeboard for a skiff it's size. All hatches have huge gutters and drains if you were to ever take water over when beach fishing on rough days which is nice. It's got plenty of storage and also because it's not a sponson boat it requires very little use of trim tabs. It spins easily and is plenty of stable.


I use tabs constantly on my Evo x, the only way to keep the boat from shaking to death in a chop is to bury the bow with tabs.

My boat does pole well, but those high sides and all that surface area make staying on point in a rough ocean side situation very challenging, the wind grabs that bow like a sail. 

Those gutters in the back are a huge PIA when you throw the cast net. Bait and grass freely circulates between the hatches, so I have to open all three hatches to clean them and recover stranded bait and of course water splashes into the hatches when I do this. The livewell is spectacular, best skiff livewell made, maybe, but plan on modding the plumbing if you plan on using it.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, the higher profile of the EVO X in the water deterred me as well as we have more wind in S TX than most other places. Would be nice to have the evo in the gulf or a rough bay. Trade offs......


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Fritz said:


> I use tabs constantly on my Evo x, the only way to keep the boat from shaking to death in a chop is to bury the bow with tabs.
> 
> My boat does pole well, but those high sides and all that surface area make staying on point in a rough ocean side situation very challenging, the wind grabs that bow like a sail.
> 
> Those gutters in the back are a huge PIA when you throw the cast net. Bait and grass freely circulates between the hatches, so I have to open all three hatches to clean them and recover stranded bait and of course water splashes into the hatches when I do this. The livewell is spectacular, best skiff livewell made, maybe, but plan on modding the plumbing if you plan on using it.


interesting. the first couple times I fished on an evox it was a pretty light chop and I was not impressed (prob tabs werent being used alot) as it was 'shaking' a lot as you mentioned. last time i fished on it it was rough as snot and the boat way exceeded my expectations on ride.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Not an EVOx fan. Rides like a sheet of plywood. Bt mosquito hull has lines very similar to an HB Pro.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

jsnipes said:


> interesting. the first couple times I fished on an evox it was a pretty light chop and I was not impressed (prob tabs werent being used alot) as it was 'shaking' a lot as you mentioned. last time i fished on it it was rough as snot and the boat way exceeded my expectations on ride.


When I first got the boat this was my first impression, with a very light chop (well under 10 mph wind kinda chop) the console shook way past distraction. Forcing the nose down fixes most of the problem and the ride becomes quite tolerable.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I own a X with a 90 Zuke, you may want to raise your motor up a few bolt holes as far as ride goes (dont take offense here) you may need to learn to run this skiff better. I run the beach and just took my skiff 15 miles off Jax last Friday for snapper. My clients have praise the ride of the skiff in chop, the small shit rattles only when you're not running it right letting the bow do its job with the chop hitting the widest part of the skiff....its only a 5° skiff. To solve the grass issues in your gutter try a fly or throwing lures lol. The gutters are wide for a reason and do what they're designed to. I have poled my skiff all over Mosquito Lagoon with Sickz in the wind.



Fritz said:


> I use tabs constantly on my Evo x, the only way to keep the boat from shaking to death in a chop is to bury the bow with tabs.
> 
> My boat does pole well, but those high sides and all that surface area make staying on point in a rough ocean side situation very challenging, the wind grabs that bow like a sail.
> 
> Those gutters in the back are a huge PIA when you throw the cast net. Bait and grass freely circulates between the hatches, so I have to open all three hatches to clean them and recover stranded bait and of course water splashes into the hatches when I do this. The livewell is spectacular, best skiff livewell made, maybe, but plan on modding the plumbing if you plan on using it.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

You may want to work on sentence structure and punctuation. Then again, you may not, it's hard to tell about these things.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Maybe you would be interested in helping with my grammar and I can show you how to run a skiff and not have to use bait to catch fish?



Fritz said:


> You may want to work on sentence structure and punctuation. Then again, you may not, it's hard to tell about these things.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Second page was all that it took....


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> I own a X with a 90 Zuke, you may want to raise your motor up a few bolt holes as far as ride goes (dont take offense here) you may need to learn to run this skiff better. I run the beach and just took my skiff 15 miles off Jax last Friday for snapper. My clients have praise the ride of the skiff in chop, the small shit rattles only when you're not running it right letting the bow do its job with the chop hitting the widest part of the skiff....its only a 5° skiff. To solve the grass issues in your gutter try a fly or throwing lures lol. The gutters are wide for a reason and do what they're designed to. I have poled my skiff all over Mosquito Lagoon with Sickz in the wind.


 I'll agree with running in chop, if you tab it right it rides nicely for a skiff with small deadrise in any conditions. It's not an EVOv and shouldn't run like one. I'll also echo the comments on freeboard not being an issue when poling. it's about an inch taller than the average skiff. I've poled off the beach in the Keys, and on some super windy days with harsh current here in Charleston and never had an issue due to higher sides. 



Barbs_deep said:


> Second page was all that it took....


And it's two different East Cape owners, I'd have at least thought a hells bay or beavertail owner would have come in here to really stir the pot. Honestly i'm usually the pot stirrer on the ECC side of life, and I'm happy it wasn't me this time.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The BT mosquito is too tippy for me and good luck turning in tight places.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Love these vs. threads - actually quite informative... Oh, I am nearing retirement, have an old dog, and 2-3 cats, depending on which or both daughters are visiting. (Fly)Fish for Stripers on Lake Lanier and Chattahoochee for Carp, and would like to do more Low Country coastal. I was leaning towards a Mosquito for my trade up (have to shake my head regrettably on a Marquesa) but after this thread am interested in seeing an EVO - fearful that quoting what I have read here will get me thrown out of both shops. Yes, probably need some sentence structure help as I am still on Page 2...


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are looking at the mosquito I would make sure you get the correct motor / jackplate combo for the boat. I was told that if you want certain brand motor and/or jack plate on the boat the motor does not fit correctly and you can not turn the boat without the motor hitting the boat. 

Just something you might want to look into a little more.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My memory is for shit but I can't remember seeing 1 ad for a used EVOx since East Cape has been building them...must be a reason?

Hard to say that about any other brand or models that are frequently mentioned on this site.

Water test both or try and fish with a guide who owns either...good luck.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

fishtrapper said:


> If you are looking at the mosquito I would make sure you get the correct motor / jackplate combo for the boat. I was told that if you want certain brand motor and/or jack plate on the boat the motor does not fit correctly and you can not turn the boat without the motor hitting the boat.
> 
> Just something you might want to look into a little more.


Thank you from a guy foreign to sponsons...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The only Evo X I've ever seen was pink. I don't like pink. My vote is for the Mosquito.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> The only Evo X I've ever seen was pink. I don't like pink. My vote is for the Mosquito.


Curiously, they only come in pink...


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Rooster said:


> Thank you from a guy foreign to sponsons...



If you ask me you should not have to worry about what motor you want on your boat, if you want a jack plate or not or have to worry about having your steering reduced in order to get the motor to work on a skiff. 

But on the mosquito I was told those are all issues.

On all the sponson boats I have owed none of those things have ever been an issue. I could pick whatever motor I wanted, add a jackplate with no issues and not have my steering reduced. 

I guess some people don’t mind having those issues with the mosquito.


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

I had a deposit down with East Cape and ended up going with Beavertail and the Mosquito (long story). Message me with any questions. I don't post on here, rarely get on here, and don't feel like going back and forth with all the idiots. However, I was in your shoes last year.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure an earlier poster is the most objective source based on his avatar and actual experience with one of the brands.

I am extremely happy with the performance of my Mercury-powered Mosquito. Feel free to message me with any questions. For the record, I have not owned a East Cape EVO-X nor have I fished on one.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

When I see someone moving from a Scout or Carolina Skiff or nothing to an EVOx or Mosquito I expect them to be excited about their new skiff and think that it’s the best in the world. Either skiff is an upgrade.

But the chine width of the EVOx is too wide for a flat bottom boat, and it’s not surprising that it rides terribly. 

ALL flat bottomed boats have a harsh ride until you cut the waves with the bow. Even HB Whiprays will shake your teeth out until you get the trim right. I used to stack all my gear on one side of my john boat and use the chine to cut through chop crossing a lake.

What is concerning to me is the reported console shake that indicates an inadequate stringer system in the EVOx. You might expect that from a ‘98 Pathfinder 17T, but NOT a new boat. I wouldn’t buy one until this evolves further.

And I’ve never seen a Mosquito in person, but have heard from reliable sources that the sponsons are too close together to allow full engine turning. That’s not a big deal for someone that doesn’t know, but is a deal breaker for me.

Because I had one I highly recommend a used Waterman 18 than either of these boats new. It’s a better boat for the money regardless of age.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> And it's two different East Cape owners, I'd have at least thought a hells bay or beavertail owner would have come in here to really stir the pot. Honestly i'm usually the pot stirrer on the ECC side of life, and I'm happy it wasn't me this time.


I’m the Hells Bay owner, I just let you peasants squabble.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

All it took was one Pat who doesnt know how to run his/her skiff and the X has stringer issues now. Lol

If I wanted to pay for guide programs, magazine and TV ads I would have bought a Hells Bay too. They are nice skiffs, grew up on a 2002 Guide.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

there is a used chittum 2 degree for sale on here at a hell of a deal!
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/chittum-skiff-islamorada-18-for-sale-2-degree.54562/


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I had zero issues with motor (Suzuki 60) hitting the sponsons until I put a large Shaw Wing Cav plate on it. Minor mods and this is not even an issue. I guess every motor is different in terms of the lower unit, but I can’t imagine having the motor hit the sponsors unless you had a Cav Plate on it. Overall, the mosquito is a formidable craft and poles nicely. I had it in solid two footers yesterday and even though it was quite sporty, the boat handled big water like a big boat. In our Uber shallow waters of S. TX, most all FL poling skiffs are sub-optimal in terms or getting up in 6-10” and running well in 5-6”. The EVO X hull looks nothing like the type of shallow draft hull we need here so I’m not sure these two skiffs are really that comparable. Even as a Mosquito owner, there are trade offs. I bought a Mosquito because stealth, poling ability, fit/finish, company’s reputation and handling ability under power. That being said, I’ve yet to fish in any FL style poling skiff that could get up in 6–10”. Only the wide flats boats and New Water Cutlew have shown me that ability. I hear the Stilt is similar but too narrow for my likes. Back to the OP question: I think it really depends on intended use. If a skiff can double as a beachfront tarpon chaser, I just can’t see how it will work in our shallows...... I like my Mosquito but remain objective about any skiffs characteristics.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Barbs_deep said:


> I’m the Hells Bay owner, I just let you peasants squabble.


Do you even fish? Please tell me you aren't one of these HB owners with a 10yr old skiff with original engine and 70hrs on it lol Those are garage ornaments not fishing boats. All kidding aside, busting balls.. I don't know you from anyone.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Barbs_deep is it true you can’t go to the tailer park without a hb?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @Barbs_deep is it true you can’t go to the tailer park without a hb?


They will take whoever blows ‘em for the moment. . Impressionable is their preference. 



sickz284u said:


> Do you even fish? Please tell me you aren't one of these HB owners with a 10yr old skiff with original engine and 70hrs on it lol Those are garage ornaments not fishing boats. All kidding aside, busting balls.. I don't know you from anyone.


Have a 6 month old pro with 130 hours lol. No offense taken. My comment was tounge in cheek.


----------

